# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  κλείνει κ ξανά ανοίγει ο Η/Υ

## 1kost1

Γεια  σας. Αντιμετωπίζω ένα πρόβλημα στον υπολογιστή μου έχω σαν λειτουργικό  τα 7 αρια κ τα xp τα χρειάζομαι αυτά για κάποιο παλιό σκάνερ  κ κάποιο  εμπορικό πρόγραμμα. Δουλεύω κατά 90% τα 7ρια. Ξαφνικά ενώ είχα 3-4 μέρες  να τον ανοίξω στα 7ρια μετά από 3-4 λεπτά κλείνει κ ξανά ανοίγει με την  γνωστή μπλε εικόνα με τα ακαταλαβίστικα γράμματα ….ανοίγει κανονικά κ  πάλι το ιδιο…..κ  ξανά το ιδιο…το ίδιο… προσπάθησα να του βάλω να μπει  σε άλλη ημερομηνία κ μου λέει ότι δεν έχει δημιουργηθεί ενώ το ξέρω ότι  πάρα πολύ παλιά το είχα βάλει σε μεταγενέστερη ημερομηνία. 
Το έβαλα στα xp, εκεί δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα κ ούτε έκλεισε…. 
Στην  αρχή όταν μπαίνει στα 7ρια μου βγάζει αυτήν την εικόνα… τι κάνω;;;; το  πάω στον τεχνικό;;; ελάχιστα ξέρω από υπολογιστές κ ουσιαστικά μόνο για  σεφαρισμα τον έχω κ κάποια ταινία να δω (πάντα στα 7ρια)  

Έχω ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ win  επιφάνεια εργασίας (φαίνεται κ από την φωτογραφία) κ μάλιστα μπορώ να  κάνω οτιδήποτε εργασία για 3-4 λεπτά. Μετά κλείνει κ ξανά το ίδιο…. 
Δεν έχω βάλει κανένα καινούργιο περιφερειακό στον υπολογιστή….. υπολογιστης.jpg


Κάθε βοήθεια είναι ευπρόσδεκτη….

----------


## nick1974

https://wikifixes.com/errors/b/dll/launcher.exe/


Κατα τ αλλα πετα τα 7ρια, προκειται για νεκρο λειτουργικο χωρις ενημερωσεις ασφαλειας και δεν κανει να μπαινουν στο ιντερνετ. Μπορεις να αναβαθμισεις δωρεαν σε 10ρια που ειναι ασφαλεστατα.
Τα xp εφ οσον πρεπει να τα χρησιμοποιεις για καποιο επαγγελματικο προγραμμα, φυσικα αν γινεται τους κοβεις τη συνδεση με το διαδικτυο. Αν δε γινεται θελουν μεγαλη προσοχη (μεγαλυτερη απ τα 7 αφου ειναι πιο πολυ καιρο νεκρα) και αν γινεται να βρισκονται πισω απο hw firewall, και φυσικα να μην ερχονται σε επαφη με αλλο λειτουργικο ουτε να ναταλασσουν αρχεια

----------


## Chris2756

Καλο ειναι βεβαια, εφ οσον δεν υποστηριζεται πλεον το λειτουργικο, να παμε σε πιο συνγχρονο,οπως τα win 10. Υπαρχουν και οι διανομες Linux για παλαιοτερα αδυνατα μηχανηματα.
 Αν για καποιο λογο, πρεπει να κρατησουμε τα 7 και παρουσιασουν καποιο προβλημα, με το cd εγκαταστασης στο κατω μερος της οθονης "Εγκατασταση τωρα" υπαρχει η επιλογη "Repair" . Σε αυτη την παραγραφο εχουμε τις επιλογες επισκευης και επαναφορας που λυνουν το προβλημα σε αρκετες περιπτωσεις

----------


## chipakos-original

> Γεια  σας. Αντιμετωπίζω ένα πρόβλημα στον υπολογιστή μου έχω σαν λειτουργικό  τα 7 αρια κ τα xp τα χρειάζομαι αυτά για κάποιο παλιό σκάνερ  κ κάποιο  εμπορικό πρόγραμμα. Δουλεύω κατά 90% τα 7ρια. Ξαφνικά ενώ είχα 3-4 μέρες  να τον ανοίξω στα 7ρια μετά από 3-4 λεπτά κλείνει κ ξανά ανοίγει με την  γνωστή μπλε εικόνα με τα ακαταλαβίστικα γράμματα β¦.ανοίγει κανονικά κ  πάλι το ιδιοβ¦..κ  ξανά το ιδιοβ¦το ίδιοβ¦ προσπάθησα να του βάλω να μπει  σε άλλη ημερομηνία κ μου λέει ότι δεν έχει δημιουργηθεί ενώ το ξέρω ότι  πάρα πολύ παλιά το είχα βάλει σε μεταγενέστερη ημερομηνία. 
> Το έβαλα στα xp, εκεί δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα κ ούτε έκλεισεβ¦. 
> Στην  αρχή όταν μπαίνει στα 7ρια μου βγάζει αυτήν την εικόναβ¦ τι κάνω;;;; το  πάω στον τεχνικό;;; ελάχιστα ξέρω από υπολογιστές κ ουσιαστικά μόνο για  σεφαρισμα τον έχω κ κάποια ταινία να δω (πάντα στα 7ρια)  
> 
> Έχω ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ win  επιφάνεια εργασίας (φαίνεται κ από την φωτογραφία) κ μάλιστα μπορώ να  κάνω οτιδήποτε εργασία για 3-4 λεπτά. Μετά κλείνει κ ξανά το ίδιοβ¦. 
> Δεν έχω βάλει κανένα καινούργιο περιφερειακό στον υπολογιστήβ¦.. υπολογιστης.jpg
> 
> 
> Κάθε βοήθεια είναι ευπρόσδεκτηβ¦.


Κι εγώ με 7άρια λειτουργώ και νομίζω μέχρι να πεθάνουν και τα τρία μηχανήματα που έχω δεν πρόκειται να τα αλλάξω. Αφού δεν έχεις γνώσεις αναγκαστικά θα το πας σε τεχνικό.Νομίζω είναι ανώφελο σε κάποιον που λέει ότι γνωρίζει ελάχιστα από υπολογιστές να γίνει πρόταση για οποιαδήποτε αντικατάσταση εντός του μηχανήματος.Αυτό το πρόβλημα θα μπορούσε να είναι από πολλές αιτίες οπότε ναι ..... θέλει τεχνικό φίλε μου.
Υγ: Με ένα avg αντιβιοτικό δεν έχεις να φοβάσαι τίποτε με τα 7ρια σου κι ας μπαίνεις στο διαδίκτυο. Ετσι κι αλλιώς οι αναβαθμίσεις που γίνονταν τα τελευταία χρόνια στα 7άρια ήταν απλά για να γελάμε κι όχι για ασφάλεια του μηχανήματος......

----------


## 1kost1

Πάει καιρόςβ¦. αναγκαστηκα κ το πήγα σε τεχνικό. Κάποιο ντραιβ είχε κτυπήσει κ κρεμαγε όλο το σύστημα. Έδωσα 40 ευρώ κ..*τελος καλό όλα καλά!!*!. :Biggrin:

----------

